# Advice on perch and wigglers



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

In past I've always used minnows, wax worms or mousies to catch perch. The last few times out I've caught some nice sized fish but not many, mainly on minnows and a plain hook about 1 foot off the bottom. Generally the fish are 10' or greater but I can only catch four or five each trip. I typically catch two back to back and then they turn off for a while. I've tried moving to different holes to see if I can keep up with what I believe are moving fish but I haven't gotten lucky, yet. 

So I was wondering: 

if anyone thought wigglers might produce more fish than minnows, or is it a wash?
Also how do you hook wigglers?
What's the best way to fish wigglers?
Any special or other bait I should consider using?
Thanks


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

MichMatt said:


> So I was wondering:
> 
> if anyone thought wigglers might produce more fish than minnows, or is it a wash?
> Also how do you hook wigglers?
> ...


 
1. Some days it will, it depends on what the fish want, if they want wigglers, give it to them. You will only know by trying it, we were up at Gino's bout a week ago, wigglers were the ticket...would not touch a minnow.

2. I hook them thru the back, in the second segment behind the head, they are delicate so try and becareful.

3. I like using them on a horizontal jig, like a Fiskas, tap the bottom and bring it up. Do not need alot of movement, but enough to get their legs going and moving some.

4. Dynomite!:lol:


----------



## Joeker Jr.1 (May 13, 2008)

soggybtmboys said:


> 2. I hook them thru the back, in the second segment behind the head, they are delicate so try and becareful.


 
exactly! be careful and dont hook em too deep, run tha barb just underneath the second segment and theyll wiggle away until theyre food....


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

I have hard time hooking wigglers since I dont see well anymore.Gots to get me a pare of bifocals:idea:


----------



## bassking (Jan 11, 2009)

when has been the last some one has used the eye of a dink when all else fails!!!!!

old school baby!!!!!!!


i have found when the fish are hungry they will hit the all above, even a plain jig,

do we have the ice fishing ..,.BLUE,S:chillin:.


----------



## bassking (Jan 11, 2009)

bassking said:


> when has been the last some one has used the eye of a dink when all else fails!!!!!
> 
> old school baby!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


BEWARE WHEN THE WIND IS BLOWING AND THE WEATHER IS GETING WARMER DONT MARCH OUT FOR THEM BELOVED PERCH ';';';';';';'.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,.,. we want to see all us CRAZY F ing ice fishin again next year.,,.,.,.,.,.,.,.beside,s the coast gaurd has better thing,s to do then send you a bill for saving your LIFE!:yikes:ne_eye::idea:


----------



## MichMatt (Oct 24, 2008)

Fished wigglers next to a hole being fished with minnows. No fish on wigglers but caught them on minnows. Switched holes and still caught perch on minnows. Only caught 8 perch but 4 of them were + 12 inches and all were 9 or better. 

During cleaning I found that the perch were full of insects. Perhaps they were excited to eat something different leading them to minnows. 

I will give the wigglers another try and fish them next to a minnow again just to see if they again perfer minnows.


----------

